
Ranking My Favorite Cellphones I've Ever Owned - myronbolitar
https://adamreport.com/ranking-my-favorite-cell-phones-i-ve-ever-owned-ff6fa88de614#.ea4zjknfn
======
askyourmother
My favourite smartphone was/is:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N95](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N95)

It was such an awesome phone at the time, such quality hardware, and once they
patched the firmware (a lot), it was an awesome phone. Loved the dual sliding
action, the solid feel in the hand, so many features, and the amazing call
quality. Still miss it.

